
Analyzing the SciHub data - gedankenstuecke
http://ruleofthirds.de/analyzing-scihub-data/
======
return0
Scihub is not exactly mainstream so nobody should expect that "laymen" would
be downloading science papers. It grew out of need. I think the usage
statistics have more to do with how early in time a country's scientists
learned and spread the word about it.

~~~
imagetic
That's interesting that you say it's not mainstream. Most of the people I know
currently studying for a Masters or PhD have told me it's what they plan on
using once they no-longer have access to the University publication systems
after they graduate.

~~~
siegelzero
Most people currently studying for a Masters or PhD aren't "laymen".

